# Suitable LED for low tech setup?



## Darwin88 (4 Mar 2014)

Hi all, long time no post...

I've been searching the web for the past few evenings but I still can't find enough solid information to make a decision.

Just got a new 48" x 12" x 18" aquarium from ND aquatics (FYI proper good service, had a problem with the tank but they've agreed to replace it without hassle - not many companies do that these days)

It's 170 litres and I don't want to commit to big maintenance on this one so I want to avoid going high tech. I do want to use LED lighting though, enough to grow mosses, anubias and java ferns without involving the water changes associated with co2 and nutrient supplementation.

I asked aqua essentials about the arcadia classica stretch.

However, Richard told me it
would be too bright and advised towards the wavepoint LED light strip.


I've been inclined to trust his advice before but I'd like to hear if anyone else has tried low tech with either of these lights with any success? Or any other suggestions? 

I've been browsing the forums for a while but I felt I'd get further with a new thread! (Please feel free to link me to a thread that answers my questions if I've missed one!) 

Thanks in advance, Rich


----------



## Darwin88 (4 Mar 2014)

P.s sorry for the blank threads previous to this one I don't know how that happened.


----------



## sanj (4 Mar 2014)

I dont think the Classica stretch would be too bright for low tech, I have one over a 30"x12"x15"h breeding tank and the PAR numbers are not very high... I just checked with a PAR meter and the readings are only 20 at the bottom right under the unit, this is with the light attatched to the glass sides on top of the tank with the fittings that come with it. I imagine Wavepoint would be similar ( I have no experiance with it though). It is always possible that I have a poor unit, but it seems to be fine.


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Mar 2014)

I agree with sanj should be fine Im using the 60 over a 60x38x35 if its a touch bright then just add some floating plants.


----------



## Darwin88 (4 Mar 2014)

Great, thanks to both for that. I prefer the look of the classica stretch anyway.

They're both the same price and I think I'd rather have a bit too much light than too little. (If I reappear in a few months time looking for floating plants to reduce algae I'll know who to ask) 

Cheers


----------



## NanoJames (4 Mar 2014)

Check out the new TMC Aquabar LEDs too:       TMC AquaBar 1000 Freshwater (White) LED | Aquarium Supplies


----------



## Darwin88 (5 Mar 2014)

> Check out the new TMC Aquabar LEDs too: TMC AquaBar 1000 Freshwater (White) LED | Aquarium Supplies



NanoJames, you sir, are a legen. This looks great and it will fit in my hood much better than the other two. Do you use this yourself and if so does it work with the controller unit that does fade in/out and storm settings? (the one designed for the led tiles). Or anyone else know the answer to that? None of the websites seem to indicate that


----------



## Darwin88 (5 Mar 2014)

Darwin88 said:


> NanoJames, you sir, are a legen.



**ahem - "Legend"


----------



## Edvet (5 Mar 2014)

TMC website is kinda sucky i find.
Just a noob question: what's the difference between the aquaray grobeam and the aquabar?


----------



## Alastair (5 Mar 2014)

No I believe you cant use the multi controller on the led aqua bar. Could be wrong though


----------



## Alastair (5 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> TMC website is kinda sucky i find.
> Just a noob question: what's the difference between the aquaray grobeam and the aquabar?



Colour and par I think ed. The grobeams etc have really good par


----------



## NanoJames (6 Mar 2014)

Darwin88 said:


> NanoJames, you sir, are a legen. This looks great and it will fit in my hood much better than the other two. Do you use this yourself and if so does it work with the controller unit that does fade in/out and storm settings? (the one designed for the led tiles). Or anyone else know the answer to that? None of the websites seem to indicate that


 I'm afraid I don't use it personally although I know that Ian Holdich does in his journal: Back to my roots | Page 10 | UK Aquatic Plant Society I think it's just a fairly basic unit hence the price but would most likely be fine for a low tech. Sorry I can't give many answers but I'm sure a bit of research on the light will work wonders! I do however use a TMC MiniLED 200 and it's an extremely good LED which hopefully reflects on the rest of their range.


----------



## Darwin88 (6 Mar 2014)

NanoJames said:


> I'm afraid I don't use it personally although I know that Ian Holdich does in his journal: Back to my roots | Page 10 | UK Aquatic Plant Society I think it's just a fairly basic unit hence the price but would most likely be fine for a low tech. Sorry I can't give many answers but I'm sure a bit of research on the light will work wonders! I do however use a TMC MiniLED 200 and it's an extremely good LED which hopefully reflects on the rest of their range.



Thanks. I've gone ahead and ordered the aquabar 1000. If it's too bright there's a dimmer switch available, plus the salvinia natans creeping its way across my tank. If it's not bright enough I can always upgrade. Thanks for the help everyone, I seem to spend most of my time trawling the web for answers but it's just nice to ask the right bunch of people every now and again


----------

